# How many of you would like AT&T or Verizon to purchase Directv?



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

I personally would because it would give Directv more resources and would give them better internet service offerings to compete with cable companies. Also and I know everyone is going to hate me for saying this but the HR platform would be replaced with something entirely different. AT&T would probably use some kind of box with Microsoft software on it as that is what they use with U-verse and Verizon would use something you see on fios. Maybe we would also have a selection of more channels than we have now since Verizon and AT&T offer slightly more channels than Directv does. So I would welcome something like this if it ever happened. What are all of your opinions?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

If, and I don't see it ever happening, AT&T or Verizon bought DirecTV I'd go to Dish, or even comcrap, faster than you can blink an eye.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

What on earth would lead you to believe that this would be in DirecTV's or its customers' best interest??? It would be a nightmare scenario in my opinion.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Verizon claimed I ordered a phone and signed a contract with them (I didnt), and then about ruined my credit rating trying to get me to return a phone and pay an ETF for an account I never had.

AT&T offered me a $14.95 internet special, with 6Mb/s speed, no contract, 30 day trial. I took them up on the offer. Best the tech could get was 768Kb/s. I took it out and used their prepaid mailer to return their modem via USPS. They claimed I never returned it, and turned me over to a collection agency when I refused to pay $200 for this "modem". After going round and round with them for three months, they finally realized they DID receive it, and credited my account. They, however, forgot to tell the collection agency, who is still trying to collect, and reporting all this to the credit bureaus.

If either one of them bought DirecTv, I would be with DISH before the ink on the merger was dry.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Explain how this would be such a terrible thing for Directv?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It's not worth explaining.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> Explain how this would be such a terrible thing for Directv?





spartanstew said:


> It's not worth explaining.


Exactly. :lol:

As for your idea regarding using DVRs from AT&T...God no! Their DVRs are absolutely horrible. If you think the HRs have remote lag, you ain't seen nothing yet.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For one I wouldn't want the hr platform replaced. I like my hr34 and other things about the way DirecTV does things that wouldn't survive.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I've one or two questionable conversations with DirecTV CSRs in 13 years. EVERY conversation with an AT&T CSR has been a problem. The only reason we still have AT&T wireless is because where my wife works, AT&T is the only signal she can receive.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Two words - Hell No!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

AT&T already has U-verse, so "if anything", it would be DirecTV buying AT&T, but I think this would fall under "never going to happen".


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Avder (Feb 6, 2010)

I would blast the dish off my roof with a shotgun and be with cable before the wreckage hit the ground if wither one of these companies bought DirecTV.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

mkdtv21 said:


> Explain how this would be such a terrible thing for Directv?


Maybe you should provide some more reasons why you think it's a GOOD idea? Other than your original point "_it would give Directv more resources and would give them better internet service offerings to compete with cable companies_", which assumes that DirecTV needs to broaden its internet offerings to compete with Cable. DirecTV already has partnerships in many areas to provide phone and internet if that's what the customer wants.

And, as you're already seeing, there's no consensus that the AT&T or FIOS have better DVR technology than DirecTV.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

AT&T buys Directv?! Hello Dish Network!! Contract or not!


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Every time I phone DirecTV and they answer, "AT&T-DirecTV" a cold shiver comes runs down my spine. 

I'm not sure if DirecTV being sold by either AT&T or Verizon would be enough to get to switch Dish but it would open doors for us to explore other avenues for our TV watching.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mkdtv21 said:


> Explain how this would be such a terrible thing for Directv?


AT&T: Aggravating Troublesome & Tenacious


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Please no.

Both of those companies have plenty of issues running their own businesses, without muddying up the proven successful DirecTV business.


----------



## sweep49 (Jul 15, 2008)

I surely hope this doesn't happen especially with AT&T.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> Also and I know everyone is going to hate me for saying this but the HR platform would be replaced with something entirely different.


That right there is a good enough reason to not want it to happen. 

I know the HR is not perfect, but having used a UVerse box, teh HR's are way better, fast channels changes aside.

Personally, I think D* can stand on its own and I would like to see the parade of owners, each with their own agenda, cease.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

WE might have just found the one person who is an AT&T fanboy....hopefully there arent too many others. :lol:


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

mkdtv21 said:


> I personally would because it would give Directv more resources and would give them better internet service offerings to compete with cable companies. Also and I know everyone is going to hate me for saying this but the HR platform would be replaced with something entirely different. AT&T would probably use some kind of box with Microsoft software on it as that is what they use with U-verse and Verizon would use something you see on fios. Maybe we would also have a selection of more channels than we have now since Verizon and AT&T offer slightly more channels than Directv does. So I would welcome something like this if it ever happened. What are all of your opinions?


I have DirecTV and fios in my house.

Hell No!

Fios DVR sucks compared to DirecTV's. Fios having more HD is a fallacy, especially if you are a sports fan.

How would you get more HD with a move like this? The owning company doesn't magically make bandwidth appear.

Why am I bothering?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

NO!


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

For a variety of reasons, and in a word, NO.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

It will never happen!:nono2:
I don't know about AT&T, but Verizon would totaly f*@% up Direct TV!
They can't run Verizon communications, They have totaly screwed up Fios!
Besides they are jumping in bed with Comcast, there is a whole lot more there than just a "wireless spectrum" deal.
I can see (in my crystal ball) a wireless only Verizon and Comcast communications! :eek2:


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> AT&T already has U-verse, so "if anything", it would be DirecTV buying AT&T, but I think this would fall under "never going to happen".


U-verse sucks why are you forced to buy showtime and stars to get

NBA TV -NOT in sports pack
MLB Network -NOT in sports pack
NHL Network -off air right now -needs sports pack or U-450
Reelz Channel
Smithsonian Channel
CNN International
CNBC World
Investigation Discovery
NASA TV
PBS Kids Sprout
Planet Green
Discovery Fit & Health
Ion Life
MTV Jams
mtvU
BET Gospel
Centric
VH1 Soul
CMT Pure Country
Fox Movie Channel
and others


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

As someone who has dealt with AT&T personally and professionally, it's never a question of IF AT&T screws something up. It's a question of WHEN. I'd go to Dish.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

mkdtv21 said:


> I personally would because it would give Directv more resources and would give them better internet service offerings to compete with cable companies. Also and I know everyone is going to hate me for saying this but the HR platform would be replaced with something entirely different. AT&T would probably use some kind of box with Microsoft software on it as that is what they use with U-verse and Verizon would use something you see on fios. Maybe we would also have a selection of more channels than we have now since Verizon and AT&T offer slightly more channels than Directv does. So I would welcome something like this if it ever happened. What are all of your opinions?


Great idea! No better way to guarantee higher prices and less choice.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Never ever... What makes D* so great is that they are not AT&T or Verizon.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

mkdtv21 said:


> Explain how this would be such a terrible thing for Directv?


If you need it to be Explained then you have been in the Cave too long.

AT&T does nothing right!!! Their cellphone service is CRAP!!!


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

Not gonna happen. Same reason the T-Mobile/AT&T merger fell through. It sounds like a great idea but our country is to PC when it comes to fair competition.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

Just the title of this thread alone may cause me to have nightmares. *shudders


----------



## StLBluesFan (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, some of you need to get out more. There are numerous trade articles speculating on the potential purchase of D* and Dish by one of the telecoms. Many suggest it is inevitable. Dish has even recently commented on its 'availability.' Professing there's no chance this can happen is naive to say the least.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I still get mail from ATT wanting me to buy data packages for a cell phone I cancled in 2009. If anybody had to buy Directv then I would want Disney as they control a lot of programing, it would be like NBC and comcrap. ( not saying I want this )


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I wouldn't immediately jump ship, as long as things continued to work as they, and billing stays about the same. I realize increases are inevitable, but if they started raising the price on services (Lease fee, DVR, MRV), and start nickel and diming everything, or I encountered some problem with their customer service, I'd be gone.
Just had a horrible experience with AT&T. Got a new cell phone with them (At an actual AT&T store) near Christmas, and when I got home, had ZERO signal. Back to the store I went and returned the phone the same day. 2 weeks ago I got a bill for $450 for past due amount and breaking my contract (Not paying and they turned the line off). AT&T themselves had no record of me returning the phone. Had to drive 45 mins to the store and prove to them that I returned the phone (Luckily I kept my receipt when I returned the phone), and they had to call AT&T and tell them they actually did receive the phone back the same day as the account was opened. FINALLY got it straightened out, but I wonder if it dinged my credit any, and if so, if they fixed it (I doubt it).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Justice Department? 

Wouldn't this nightmare be anti-competitive in enough markets as to put a kibosh on it?

If it happened, I'd move to Canada and sign up with Rogers.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

StLBluesFan said:


> Wow, some of you need to get out more. There are numerous trade articles speculating on the potential purchase of D* and Dish by one of the telecoms. Many suggest it is inevitable. Dish has even recently commented on its 'availability.' Professing there's no chance this can happen is naive to say the least.


While "the trade" may have not much to talk about, and Dish may be looking for anybody to help them, AT&T has it's own TV service, and DirecTV doesn't need any help. :shrug:


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

I know it's not exactly the same AT&T company but we had Mediaone cable when they sold to AT&T. They were awful! They had no idea what they were doing in the tv business in any way. One guy hung up on me when I got a little angry after he talked down to me for 5 minutes about my tv issues (none of the channels were working). After that, I called when the customer retention department opened, told them to cancel my service, there was nothing they could do to keep me in any way, and would never even consider using them again until they sold to someone else. Again, I know it's not the same AT&T but that has always left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

zimm7778 said:


> I know it's not exactly the same AT&T company but...


As someone who has moved recently into an area where AT&T offers U-verse, I'm now having to deal with a completely different "AT&T", than before, for the same phone service.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

If they replaced the H/HR boxes with those Motorola boxes running Microsoft Mediaroom I'd be gone ASAP. Had it for a week and came running back to D*.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

crawdad62 said:


> If they replaced the H/HR boxes with those Motorola boxes running Microsoft Mediaroom I'd be gone ASAP. Had it for a week and came running back to D*.


I agree, but I can't picture ANY company doing a massive receiver swap out like that. It would cost them WAY too much money. Even Directv doesn't want to do it at this point, and they'd like everybody on MPEG-4.


----------



## espnjason (Sep 30, 2008)

The reason why I support the price increases and D*'s M.O. to begin with is because I want D* to continue its share buyback program. I firmly believe D* as an eventual private company would be a hell of a lot easier to deal with from a consumer perspective as opposed to almost all publicly traded companies such as the telcos and cable companies.


----------



## mattnboise (Mar 8, 2006)

Worst idea of the year thread.


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

IF they ever did, would the installers be able to get better pay with unionization or just plain better pay scales. like the phone installers? Sat installers make less now than 10 years ago.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm now having to deal with a completely different "AT&T", than before, for the same phone service.


Not the same service. Instead of POTS, it is VOIP and it is regulated differently than POTS. That is why they do it.


----------



## StLBluesFan (Dec 28, 2007)

"veryoldschool" said:


> While "the trade" may have not much to talk about, and Dish may be looking for anybody to help them, AT&T has it's own TV service, and DirecTV doesn't need any help. :shrug:


Verizon and AT&T tv service have limited footprints and their growth will continue to be pretty slow, for numerous reasons. You do know AT&T has a newer reciprocal contract for cross-selling products, right? That AT&T bundles D* now? Both Verizon and AT&T would love to acquire Dish or DirecTV, that's hardly a secret.

Yes, Dish is more ripe for the pickings, but needing 'less help' doesn't make a company immune from a purchase deal.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Not the same service. Instead of POTS, it is VOIP and it is regulated differently than POTS. That is why they do it.


No, I do have POTS


----------



## jahgreen (Dec 15, 2006)

StLBluesFan said:


> Verizon and AT&T tv service have limited footprints and their growth will continue to be pretty slow, for numerous reasons.


Maybe, maybe not, but they are potential competitors and even potential competition is good.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> No, I do have POTS


Do you have UVerse Internet?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have AT&T DSL and Pots and though their support isn't great, I haven't really had any major issues. Being able to get a bundled tv/internet/phone package would be the reason I would want a merger. Although, I already receive a discount for bundling, so I don't see any benefit that a buyout would bring.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Do you have UVerse Internet?


I do and had to change my AT&T DSL to U-verse, with the same speed, but even with a "deal" it's $10/month more. 
I also know I have POTS, as they didn't connect it during the install, so I didn't have a phone for a few days, and all my calls to get it working had them tell me it was, regardless of me telling them there was no dial tone.
When the "phone tech" finally got out here, I had figured they left the wire off and that's exactly what he found at the B box. "They" had been testing the data line.
10 mins later, it was working.
Every call I make to AT&T goes to U-verse CSRs, even for my phone, and I have two bills and two addresses to send them to:
1 for the phone
2 for my internet

"Believe me" 
AT&T and U-verse aren't the same company, and I'm stuck going through U-verse to fix/deal with my POTS.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RACJ2 said:


> I have AT&T DSL and Pots and though their support isn't great, I haven't really had any major issues. Being able to get a bundled tv/internet/phone package would be the reason I would want a merger. Although, I already receive a discount for bundling, so I don't see any benefit that a buyout would bring.


I thought you were supposed to be able to get a bundle deal with AT&T and DIRECTV, at least that's what White has said on the financial calls.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RAD said:


> I thought you were supposed to be able to get a bundle deal with AT&T and DIRECTV, at least that's what White has said on the financial calls.


You are, or still can, even when you live in a U-verse area. 

My DirecTV account/package is so old, I'm not too quick to screw things up with the bundling though.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> Verizon claimed I ordered a phone and signed a contract with them (I didnt), and then about ruined my credit rating trying to get me to return a phone and pay an ETF for an account I never had.
> 
> AT&T offered me a $14.95 internet special, with 6Mb/s speed, no contract, 30 day trial. I took them up on the offer. Best the tech could get was 768Kb/s. I took it out and used their prepaid mailer to return their modem via USPS. They claimed I never returned it, and turned me over to a collection agency when I refused to pay $200 for this "modem". After going round and round with them for three months, they finally realized they DID receive it, and credited my account. They, however, forgot to tell the collection agency, who is still trying to collect, and reporting all this to the credit bureaus.
> 
> If either one of them bought DirecTv, I would be with DISH before the ink on the merger was dry.


Similar crap with me. Verizon cell phone service wouldn't work at at my house (rural Texas hill country). Even worse they sold me a used cell phone as a new one but forgot to remove the previous owner's greeting message. I told their customer service this when I cancelled at the local Verizon office. Same crap ...... they turned me into a collection bureau. It's the only bad thing I've ever had so I said BS .... it can stay on report forever ..... who cares?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I do and had to change my AT&T DSL to U-verse, with the same speed, but even with a "deal" it's $10/month more.
> I also know I have POTS,


That's unusual. They want you over on a VOIP line which is free from state pricing regulation.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> "Believe me"
> AT&T and U-verse aren't the same company, and I'm stuck going through U-verse to fix/deal with my POTS.


VOS
As you you know I am a tech for said company. It is the same company, you are just now filed into a different category. The percentage of non-voip Uverse to the complete package is very low. That is why they are sending the category of techs you get. The old line testing they used can't even be applied to you because the system reroutes it. Eventually they will hand the trouble off to a cable repairman.

They are even sending out emails to regular DSL customers to inform them that they may be switched to voip at any time. 
They want the whole network off copper tariff'ed lines.

As for my vote. I hope to the gods that At&T does not lay its sticky fingers on Directv. It will be a very sad day for all of us.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RAD said:


> I thought you were supposed to be able to get a bundle deal with AT&T and DIRECTV, at least that's what White has said on the financial calls.


Yes, I do get an AT&T/DIRECTV bundle discount, that's why I said "Although, I already receive a discount for bundling, so I don't see any benefit that a buyout would bring."


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

"RACJ2" said:


> Yes, I do get an AT&T/DIRECTV bundle discount, that's why I said "Although, I already receive a discount for bundling, so I don't see any benefit that a buyout would bring."


OK then if AT&T and DIRECTV already do have a bundle the why did you say bundling would be a reason for a merger?


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

I'd like to see Comcast purchase the Direct TV.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

fireponcoal said:


> I'd like to see Comcast purchase the Direct TV.


[MacEnroe] "You CANNOT be serious!!" [/MacEnroe]

Then your handle should be: "Fire upon gasoline".


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"fireponcoal" said:


> I'd like to see Comcast purchase the Direct TV.


That's the funniest thing I have ever seen written n this forum,or maybe any forum! :lol:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"mkdtv21" said:


> I personally would because it would give Directv more resources and would give them better internet service offerings to compete with cable companies. Also and I know everyone is going to hate me for saying this but the HR platform would be replaced with something entirely different. AT&T would probably use some kind of box with Microsoft software on it as that is what they use with U-verse and Verizon would use something you see on fios. Maybe we would also have a selection of more channels than we have now since Verizon and AT&T offer slightly more channels than Directv does. So I would welcome something like this if it ever happened. What are all of your opinions?


There are just so many things I think you think wold happen that would never happen and be so difficult to see in actuality, it's not worth it, and our Service quality would drop tremendously.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

"RAD" said:


> OK then if AT&T and DIRECTV already do have a bundle the why did you say bundling would be a reason for a merger?


The point is that bundling would be a reason I would have wanted a merger, IF they didn't already offer one. Since they do, I see no benefit. Hopefully that clarifies what my original post stated.


----------



## crawdad62 (Jul 16, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> That's the funniest thing I have ever seen written n this forum,or maybe any forum! :lol:


Yeah even Comcast doesn't want to be Comcast. The name is so tarnished they're pushing Xfinity.


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

I wonder if my time could have been spent better than reading this thread.


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't see that happening. Let AT&T and Verizon compete in their respective cell phone industries. No need for D* to get involved. However, I would like to see the parent company of DirecTV to purchase Cablevision. I'm not trying to say put Cablevision out of business but rather make them up to date with the times such as their receivers. Compared to Cablevision, D* receivers are 100% superior.


----------



## scorpion43 (Mar 16, 2011)

i think DISH will buy DIRECT:lol::eek2::hurah:


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"KNPKH2ster" said:


> I don't see that happening. Let AT&T and Verizon compete in their respective cell phone industries. No need for D* to get involved. However, I would like to see the parent company of DirecTV to purchase Cablevision. I'm not trying to say put Cablevision out of business but rather make them up to date with the times such as their receivers. Compared to Cablevision, D* receivers are 100% superior.


Compared to most providers I think DirecTV's receivers are superior. 20 hours of HD capacity paying upwards of $10-15 a month PER DVR? Give me a break!


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

I dont want anyone to buy anyone. 10 years ago I went with Directv because I liked their business model. If I liked AT&T's business model better, I would have switched to uVerse a long time ago.

Funny thing is, I dont think Directv is in a position to *be * bought by anyone. On the contrary I think they are a content delivery giant who *does* the buying.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

More competition is always better. Don't want too many folks joining forces, reducing competition.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I like having competition. Choices are good for all of us customers.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

scorpion43 said:


> i think DISH will buy DIRECT:lol::eek2::hurah:


Directv tried to buy Dish 5-6 years ago and got so much push back from government agencies that they abandoned the plan. This was during the Bush years and Obama's regulators are are far more hostile to these sorts of big deals.

There have been some rumors that AT&T wants to buy Dish but this is in part because of the wireless spectrum Dish owns.

Directv has been doing extremely well with it's financials. They're adding customers at a time when some operators a losing them and their profit numbers have been very strong throughout the recession. I just don't see them selling out anytime soon.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

I detest AT&T. I won't use them for any service that they offer...been lied to far too many times by AT&T reps.

I would go back to Time Warner Cable before I stayed with DirecTV if they were bought by AT&T.

Verizon I don't have any issues with, as I currently am using Verizon for my cell provider, and am relatively satisfied with their service.


----------



## spaul (Jul 19, 2009)

The only reason to me I would possibly welcome Verizon to purchase or merge with Directv is to receive CSN Phila. Since they do have it in this area on Fios maybe, they could offer it for us Directv customers as a local channel just liojke all our other locals we receive now.It would be a end run passed Comcast that has been holding us hostage from enjoying our home teams games .


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

No (or in the words of Gen McAuliffe - " Nuts "!)

Verizon is my cell phone provider and they have been stellar since my switch from AT&T. Whether or not Verizon could own D*, run D* successfully I don't know. 

However, my experience with AT&T is another matter. Simply put, a byzantine, centuries old monolithic, technologically challenged telecom company which can't handle their own business let alone adding D* is another matter entirely. In the short term AT&T would burden D* with the debt of the purchase. Raising rates, reducing services, reducing customer satisfaction and possibly restricting an equipment base which continues to improve. 

So Nuts!


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

"inkahauts" said:


> That's the funniest thing I have ever seen written n this forum,or maybe any forum! :lol:


Philly. We run ****..


----------



## nuspieds (Aug 9, 2008)

Just reading the subject line of this thread is enough to give me the shivers!

Were I eating a meal, I'm sure I would've lost it!


----------



## DLancer (Jan 6, 2011)

Having worked for AT&T and DTV, that's an absolutely terrible idea, the merger alone would be a nightmare.


----------



## CockerKingdom (Jan 18, 2010)

Will the MOD's please lock and then delete this thread! I'm having nightmares and SEIZURES!

:icon_kiff:uglyhammePlease!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

NO,
Heck I don't even do the Bundle thing and I have AT&T phone service.


----------



## br408408 (Jun 1, 2008)

AT&t is a company that spends more money of lobbying and political campaigns than any of their competitors. It seems the are more interested in forcing customers their way than earning them with a good network and customer service (both of which, as a current AT&T wireless customer, I can say are horrible) When I am out of contract with AT&T it 2 months, I am gone....counting down the days. I they bought Directv, I would predict higher prices, less features, more restriction, and poorer customer service.


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

Troll? It isn't even worth discussing!!!


----------



## ddrumman2004 (Mar 28, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> Verizon claimed I ordered a phone and signed a contract with them (I didnt), and then about ruined my credit rating trying to get me to return a phone and pay an ETF for an account I never had.
> 
> AT&T offered me a $14.95 internet special, with 6Mb/s speed, no contract, 30 day trial. I took them up on the offer. Best the tech could get was 768Kb/s. I took it out and used their prepaid mailer to return their modem via USPS. They claimed I never returned it, and turned me over to a collection agency when I refused to pay $200 for this "modem". After going round and round with them for three months, they finally realized they DID receive it, and credited my account. They, however, forgot to tell the collection agency, who is still trying to collect, and reporting all this to the credit bureaus.
> 
> If either one of them bought DirecTv, I would be with DISH before the ink on the merger was dry.


I had the same thing happen to me with AT&T! No way on this earth will I ever...ever use them for anything! Even my nephew, who works for AT&T, is switching his cell phone service from them to Verizon.

I would switch to Dish or go back to cable if DirecTV even mentioned anything like this.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mkdtv21 said:


> I personally would because it would give Directv more resources and would give them better internet service offerings to compete with cable companies. Also and I know everyone is going to hate me for saying this but the HR platform would be replaced with something entirely different. AT&T would probably use some kind of box with Microsoft software on it as that is what they use with U-verse and Verizon would use something you see on fios. Maybe we would also have a selection of more channels than we have now since Verizon and AT&T offer slightly more channels than Directv does. So I would welcome something like this if it ever happened. What are all of your opinions?


A big fat NO!


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


> Exactly. :lol:
> 
> As for your idea regarding using DVRs from AT&T...God no! Their DVRs are absolutely horrible. If you think the HRs have remote lag, you ain't seen nothing yet.


You can say that again!


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

this would be bad...


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

The idea of even more large corporations engulfing others should scare every consumer

No thanks


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

I'd rather watch OTA SD Black and White on a 80" screen and listen to my wife for the rest of my life than either of those telcos being involved with DTV.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

jeffman said:


> I'd rather watch OTA SD Black and White on a 80" screen and listen to my wife for the rest of my life than either of those telcos being involved with DTV.


I am afraid you are doomed to one of those three scenarios no matter what the corporate world decides. 
And it has nothing to do with color unless you count the stars after a whack in the head with a rolling pin.


----------



## jeffman (Sep 9, 2007)

Well it's really a toss up then between the BW OTA and the wife!
But the rolling pin to the head may be the best choice in the long run.


----------

